

Microsoft: The Worlds Servers are not yours for the Taking - EthanHeilman
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/12/microsoft-tells-us-the-worlds-servers-are-not-yours-for-the-taking/

======
detritus
Confusing headline edit — implies it is MS in the accused's seat!

~~~
steverb
Yeah, the original headline is clearer.

------
jmnicolas
Microsoft was the first to join the Prism program but now the world is
watching they start to grow a conscience ?

~~~
BigChiefSmokem
Everyone else did as well, and so would you if the Feds threatened to shut
down your business if you didn't comply.

There are many ways to fix the law and govt, protesting and voting are a
couple. Thinking you are above them and can do what you want, however, is not.

~~~
jmnicolas
When you are as big as Microsoft and the feds are heavily dependent on your
products, they just don't shut you down.

To me, they were the first because they have a long history of collaboration
with the feds and the NSA knew it was a done deal.

